# سيرفر مليان بالكتب والبرامج لدخل وحمل (( خاص كتب في صيانه كافه انواع السيارات))))))))



## م/محمد لطفي (10 سبتمبر 2007)

[/center][/IMG]




أخواني الاعزاء أعضاء المنتدي الكرام اليوم احضرت لكم سيرفر مليء بالكتب الهندسيه وخاصه في صيانه السيارات 



رابط السيرفر

ftp://ftp.itm.net.ua/pub/moto_manuals/www.perthoffroad.com/manuals/


ودي صور للسيرفر








انا موجود لاي استفسار











[/center][/IMG]







[/center][/IMG]


----------



## m-trl (10 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اهنئك واهنيء اخوتي واخواتي بمناسبة شهر رمضان الله اسال ان يبلغنا اياه .
عندي طلب الله يحييك ويوفقك ؛ رجاء لو تعرف كتب علي النت او مواقع مثلا او يكون لديك اي شيء 
تستطيع ان ترسله على *****ي عن صيانة وضبط الكربريترات خصوصا الامريكي .
وجزاك الله خير:1: :77: :11: :11: :11: .


----------



## غسان التكريتي (10 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا اخي على الموضوع ولكن لاشي يحمل


----------



## يوسف جابر (10 سبتمبر 2007)

مطلوب باسورد لكى نعمل لوجن نرجو التوضيح وشكرا


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (10 سبتمبر 2007)

أخي السيرفر يعمل بكفاءه بس المشكله ان التنزيل منه بطي نوعا ما


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (10 سبتمبر 2007)

موضوع رائع والله يا محمد 
عايزين نشوف شغل السيارات دة منك من زمان 

وعايزين منك المزيد بارك الله فيك


----------



## وائل-سرسم (11 سبتمبر 2007)

اخي العزيز محمد لطفي المحترم
بارك الله بجهودك الخيرة0 اخي العزيز حاولت الدخول الى الموقع اعلاه لكنه طلب اسم و كلمة سر0 ارجو ان توضح لي كيفية الحصول عليها
مع الشكر والتقدير


----------



## حيدر محمد الوائلي (11 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم اخواني الاعزاء نرجوا عرض اجزاء السيارات والتأشير عليها .حيدر كرماش


----------



## عوض العراقي (11 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا على الموضوع الجميل لكن التحميل بطيئ جدا


----------



## علاء العباد (13 سبتمبر 2007)

اخي العزيز محمد لطفي ارجو التوضيح بخصوص log in


----------



## m-trl (13 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم شباب معليش بس مافي رد على سؤالي بخصوص الكربريتر(المكربن)<المبخر>


----------



## amr fathy (13 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حسن هادي (16 سبتمبر 2007)

شكراا جزيلا يا اخي يامهندس محمد :6:


----------



## THE_HELLISH_MIND (16 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## SIZERALI (4 مارس 2010)

_دايما كل مواضيعك فيها مشكلة فى الرفع والروابط _
_لو عايز تحسنها كلمنى_


----------

